# Twinges in Vagina/Cervix - Sign of early pregnancy?



## Toms Mummy

Hi, I hope you don't mind me coming in here?

I was just wondering if any of you had twinges at all in your vagina or around your cervix before you got your BFP?..... The feeling is a bit like wanting to go for a wee but it's only for a spilt second intermittently (IYKWIM)! 

Thanks x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ooh no nothing like that sorry, but that sounds interesting?


----------



## blh724

Toms Mummy said:


> Hi, I hope you don't mind me coming in here?
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you had twinges at all in your vagina or around your cervix before you got your BFP?..... The feeling is a bit like wanting to go for a wee but it's only for a spilt second intermittently (IYKWIM)!
> 
> Thanks x

Can't say that's familiar, sorry to disappoint!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh well!.. There's me hoping!

Thanks for replies x


----------



## Wiggler

I had cervix twinges with this pregnancy and my last two on and off for about 24 hours before I got my BFP x x x


----------



## Toms Mummy

ooh... thank you Wiggler! There's hope for me yet!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How many dpo are you? When are you testing?


----------



## iow_bird

yeah I had the same, weird twinges in my cervix and vagina. Not sure it's something I would have noticed if I hadn't been trying though!! 
Good luck xxx


----------



## Toms Mummy

hopefulfor1st said:


> How many dpo are you? When are you testing?

I am 10dpo today. I have been having cramps since about 5dpo but only these twinges since 8dpo!

I am hopeful as I never get symptoms like this, not even during ovulation or before AF!

I'll be testing on Thurs which is 14th... I've already done 2 tests :doh:! One at 7dpo and the other at 9dpo, both bfn!

x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I had horrible implantation cramps on 5dpo and gOt my bfp at 11dpo


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh test!!! I gbot my BFP at 9DPO and a 1-2 on a digi at 10DPO. Got all my fingers crossed for you hun x x x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh... maybe I should test!! But I've left them in the car :doh: Will have to wait till later, or maybe in the morn as they say that's best time to test don't they?

Thanks for all the support x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Either in morn or after 4 hours of no peeing or drinking!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Hopeful!... Right, no more tea for me!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Okay, I have just been to the toilet and wiped away some slight blood spots and my left nipple is starting to tingle!.... I think I may have to do that test sooner!


----------



## DaddysGirl70

Toms Mummy said:


> Hi, I hope you don't mind me coming in here?
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you had twinges at all in your vagina or around your cervix before you got your BFP?..... The feeling is a bit like wanting to go for a wee but it's only for a spilt second intermittently (IYKWIM)!
> 
> Thanks x

I am currently having the same twinges... mine are a bit sharp though... I tested yesterday :bfn: ... AF due the 10th?


----------



## DaddysGirl70

What was your outcome? Lol noticed it was last year...


----------



## Toms Mummy

It turned out that in the instance it was a bfn. I finally got my bfp in January :)

Good luck with your journey x


----------



## DaddysGirl70

:happydance: Congrats! I hope to see a :bfp: some time soon... 4 months so far and no luck... 

Best of wishes to you and thanks for the reply!


----------

